# what goes on at your shows at the end of the day *pics*



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Pinto show 3 days mostly kids and their trainers, all camping. My trainer and two of her students showed but only one did all three days and she stayed. I've talked about her before, Brooke. She's 14 and tons of energy and fun and great aim with a water balloon. I try to go to the local shows to take pictures and just have fun with my barn family. There's always a BBQ on the second day for dinner and in the summer there's a water fight that always breaks out sometime! Today I brought my long time friend Kevin out with me who's buying a horse he's been looking at tomorrow (18.2 Belgian)and joining our barn family. I invited him to come along and he said SURE sounds like fun! we stayed for the end of the classes and ate dinner. Then there's a scream as a water balloon crashes across one of the trainers who gets up, shakes, and chucks a loaded soda can at Brooke (who tossed the balloon) and all hell breaks loose. I dunno how Kevin got involved but I came out of the bathroom to find, well not find Kevin anywhere and a bunch of kids with water balloons and water buckets running all over the place looking for him. Out of nowhere he comes up behind one of the youth girls (he's 6'6 just fyi) and dumps a trashcan size bucket of water over her and takes off in the other direction. they (the kids) tear off after him water buckets balloons and wet t shirts. I managed to take a couple pictures, blurry and lots of dust on the lens so sorry about that. Everyone had fun until it got too dark to do that safely anymore. Keep in mind most of the kids are between 8 and 14 and they're running after a 6'6 21 year old high school track master. :shock:

Now the rules for water fights: all horses in the stalls, no running through the barns or around horses, it has to stay out in the pastures or open area between barns. That way horses and humans stay safe.  It was an awesome day.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha looks like heaps of fun!


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

Ha ha! That's looks great. jeez he is REALLY tall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It was so much fun!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like a blast, but um....sorry gotta be fashion police. Didn't that baggy pants with the underwear hanging out "look" sort of go out um...like in 5 minutes?

And um....why do guys do that and then expect us to "swoon" and want to go out with them? Are there really any ladies out there that actually like to see a dudes grungy underwear hanging out??


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like fun!

loooooove the tattoo!!!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> It looks like a blast, but um....sorry gotta be fashion police. Didn't that baggy pants with the underwear hanging out "look" sort of go out um...like in 5 minutes?
> 
> And um....why do guys do that and then expect us to "swoon" and want to go out with them? Are there really any ladies out there that actually like to see a dudes grungy underwear hanging out??


lol. In most cases I would totally agree with you but I'll explain this one. They are belted on his hips and stay there as well as they can for a skinny boy with no hips UNTIL they get damp and he starts running. Gravity starts. After he was done running he pulled them back up and belted them again and they started to slip again when we were walking to the car. lol. He was stopping every few laps and pulling em up but one stride later they'd slip. Somehow he managed to keep his butt dry I think he was hit mostly below the knees.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

The kids loved him. He did sink into fresh shavings though. 30 foot pile and he disappeared trying to hide from them.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

eventerdrew said:


> looks like fun!
> 
> loooooove the tattoo!!!


I'm not sure what it says but it's fairly new. I poked his clavical and he said ouch so I'm guessing within a month.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> lol. In most cases I would totally agree with you but I'll explain this one. They are belted on his hips and stay there as well as they can for a skinny boy with no hips UNTIL they get damp and he starts running. Gravity starts. After he was done running he pulled them back up and belted them again and they started to slip again when we were walking to the car. lol. He was stopping every few laps and pulling em up but one stride later they'd slip. Somehow he managed to keep his butt dry I think he was hit mostly below the knees.


Oh ok, a lot of people have that problem when their pants get wet. I didn't even think of that.

Looks like so much fun though...love the smiles on the faces of all those kids!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It was tons of fun! Apparently he was the talk at the show today while people were loading up and leaving. When my trainer came home he announced he bought the Belgian gelding he wanted today and after he was done talking her ear off about his new horse, she was telling us about how everyone was laughing and has so much fun and the little kids loved chasing him around.


----------

